# Preserved GDR



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

This is just an update, I will post more pics when its done. But its been drying for 4 weeks, will be 5 weeks this weekend. Heres a pic. Havent cleaned it or done anything so it looks weird, but thought I'd share. Will finish him this weekend.

And yes, I forgot to open the mouth..


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

He's going to look sweet! What are you going to do for the eyes? Did you gut him?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Im gonna go look for some eyes this weekend.. Need them bad, either black or red.. I didnt cut him, thats why it took 5 weeks.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

does it smell bad when you open the container?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

how big was it?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Im gonna go look for some eyes this weekend.. Need them bad, either black or red.. I didnt cut him, thats why it took 5 weeks.


Where are you thinking that you'll be able to find the eyes? I don't know any place around me that would have them..

Keep us updated. I want to see how he turns out!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i think its goin to look sweet. why didn't you gut it?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

jp80911 said:


> i think its goin to look sweet. why didn't you gut it?


I didnt want to cut it, for no real reason.. I think it will turn out better.


----------



## iLucas (Oct 6, 2008)

try a taxidermy shop


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You should have done got a coat hanger and made a small hook at the end, then stick it down the mouth and twist and pull until all the guts n stuff come out. I believe P man done this when he preserved his fish.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

^^^ haha egyptian brain pick style.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Never found an eye this weekend, will need to continue looking. I will post some pics soon.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Worth checking it out...seems like ebay has an assortment of styles and sizes...

http://cgi.ebay.com/TAXIDERMY-GLASS-EYES-6...93%3A1|294%3A50


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Malawi- said:


> Never found an eye this weekend, will need to continue looking. I will post some pics soon.


Try an art store. People use fake eyes for sculpting clay firgures.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry, been busy.. Here he is cleaned up and glossed over. Still no eye, but looking much better. I bought a case for him, and gonna attach him to a peice of bogwood. Im waiting for my reds to finish preserving, then all 3 will go together in the case.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

that's amazing!


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

hah, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah he looks great, how did you gloss him over?


----------



## Smoogle (Jan 8, 2009)

is there a way to do this without them getting skinny looking like that?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I just use the gloss from a can, Im not sure the name.. I dont know, thats just the way it tried. If you have it professionally done, im sure it will look the way you want it.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

looks good


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good.

cant wait for the finished piece


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Possibly by this weekend if the others are preserved. I'm debating if to just attach all three to the back, or to a peice of wood.. Not sure what what I want to do, the bogwood might be to much.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Eve get the eyes??

I've been searching online and haven't had much luck....
I'm posting a link below with various Fish eyes but not Piranha specific.
FISH EYES


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

No I never did. Both my GDR and red are sitting here with no eyes. Any fish eye will work, I just need to find a cheap pairs. I will look at that link though, thanks.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

awesome job


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, I will get a pic of the two on the wall here soon... Though finding a eye, is not on top of my to do list, but someday.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm thinking of doing this with my Spilo soon and was looking for Eyes...I may just leave them in.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Well I would start it as soon as possible if the fish is already dead for best results. You can post your progess too.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great job Malawi, looks really good


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Malawi- said:


> Well I would start it as soon as possible if the fish is already dead for best results. You can post your progess too.


Its been wrapped up and in my freezer for over a year.
I have to find the time to get too it. I also have to determine which route of preservations I'm going to take.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

A year! I guess you can thaw him out in the fridge or something.. Well the most logical method seems to be the baking soda, what are you thinking?


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Here they are in the show case... I still need to get some wood in there and add eyes, but its an updated pic.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

The GDR looks pretty decent. I myself don't really care for the dried skinny preserved look. Myself and especially my godfather are decent in the taxedermy apartment. If and when my P's croak, I'm going to get them mounted.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree, decent desrcibes this project. I would have got taken it to get done by a professional but didn't have the time. Maybe next time. But sometimes you have to work with what you got.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I called two local taxidermist and he told me it would be nearly $400.00!!!!
F that man!

I'm probably going baking soda route.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

hah, yeah it costs a lot to get it done professionally. Well good luck, should update us, maybe you can make it look better than mine.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

so you just stuck it in baking soda then bam?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't think he used that method...thats what I plan to do though...click search and type in preservation...you will find the threads on using baking soda.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I used baking soda with my guy. Doesn't it say at the beginning of this thread. I think he sat in baking soda for 3-4 weeks. Put some new baking soda in every 1-2 weeks, when it turns yellow and gets hard. Open the mouth or do what you want with it before you start the process. Also can cut the lips at this time. After 4 weeks, it will be dried, clean it, spray it with gloss, add eyes and mount it. Not very difficult. Some people gut it, but there is no need IMO, just put some baking soda down its throat.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I actually like the way it looks. Sometimes the taxidermist takes away from the natural look of the specie. I guess it depends on the technique and the skill of the artist.

Anyway, I think they came out real nice. Great Job!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is the method for those interested.

Baking soda method.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I wish I had done this with my rhom. Damn.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks and I hope Plum does something along these lines to the fish he recently lost. That will probably be the only GDR I own or atleast for a few years.


----------

